
Disconnect Desktop VPN failing since upgrade to Windows 10 - jackcosgrove
I saw no support links on the Disconnect website, and can understand why. If anyone from Disconnect is reading this or can forward to Disconnect, I have been consistently unable to use Premium Protection from the desktop app since upgrading to Windows 10. I will toggle that on, and the program will wait indefinitely, never connecting to the VPN. The program is responsive as I can cancel that connection attempt.
======
jackcosgrove
I just rolled back Windows 10 and verified that Disconnect Desktop Premium
Protection began working again.

